# Grammostola pulchra life span



## vegas-baybee (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

I'm currently looking into getting my first spider and came across this stunning creature while researching! i read somewere that males don't have a very long life span at all is this true. I'm really new to spiders and have started reading up on them and asking for advice on here. Do male spiders of all species only live a few years at most, is it just this one or is this information untrue? As said I'm new to spiders and would obviously want any spider i choose to have a long and healthy life and plan to spend many years with it. Am i better choosing a female? i really love the look of this jet black spider and the rest of the criteria fits the bill of what I'm looking for.

Thanks.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Male spiders will have a final moult to maturity and will live for maybe a year after that, whereas females will keep moulting every year or two throughout their lives.

A G. pulchra might take 5 years to get to adult size, but if it's male, once it has attained that size it will generally not moult again and will die a year or so later. So if you're planning to get one and keep it for many years, save up the extra and buy a juvenile or sub adult female. If you want to do it on the cheap, buy a spiderling and grow it on. You'll still get 5 or 6 years life out of it even if it's male


----------



## vegas-baybee (May 9, 2011)

Thanks that's great info, just what i was looking for


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

As has been said the males will tend to pop their clogs after a year once matured. Some species mature relatively quickly whilst others can take an age to do so. I have a MM Avic who matured 15 months ago and is still with me. 

I'd also point out that males dying like this is natural so don't be to worried if you do end up with a MM it's just the normal life cycle.


----------

